# Bodybuilding Documentaries



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

Description: An overweight film maker obsessed with looking like the guy in fitness ads sets out to show what it really takes to have a 6 pack. Little did he know achieving his desired look would lead him to the brink of madness.

http://10starmovies.com/Watch-Movies-Online/I_Want_To_Look_Like_That_Guy_2009/


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Bump for later!


----------



## Vassy (Sep 3, 2010)

I've watched that documentary before and really enjoyed it. If anyone hasn't seen it, I would reccomend it.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for this - love BB doc's. Was he on the ol' special juice?

transformation video with before/after pics






Here's a trailer






EDIT:

I can't believe how good he looked in the end for 154lbs. Good to see this whole thing has little emphasis on training and 90% of it on diet which is how it should be. Made me re-evaluate myself


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Bump for later


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheers mate will watch this later!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just watched it, and to be honest, I don't care what level Jeff Willet is at, and what an amazing transformation Stuart made, I think that he was put through unessecary suffering. When a guy on pre-comp diet is on under 1400 calories a day for several weeks, and he is becoming ill, and is shivering the signs are that his metabolism is shot, probably as a result of low leptin levels. He needs to have a cheat day. If I was training him, I would have sent him straight to macdonalds when he reached this point in the diet.

Also, cardio right up to the day before, madness!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

seen it , a good watch that . i was thinking off trying to get into competeing next year but after watching that , NO ****ING WAY , lol. Hats off to anybody who gets the chance to stand on stage because they put them selves throgh some sh1te, takes some dedaction . Im now just looking to get a bit bigger and look good .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

May have seen it before but ill give it a watch

please can we get this stickyed so we can get a range of different bodybuilding documentaries and put them all in the first post?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Can't get it to play:cursing:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

cultivator said:


> seen it , a good watch that . i was thinking off trying to get into competeing next year but after watching that , NO ****ING WAY , lol. Hats off to anybody who gets the chance to stand on stage because they put them selves throgh some sh1te, takes some dedaction . Im now just looking to get a bit bigger and look good .


Read my post above mate.

1. This guy was not a bodybuilder, so had no base.

2. He was natty

3. He didn't have necessary timed cheats

If you are fairly muscular, not too fat, and prepared to take a few PED's it's not as bad as it is portrayed in the video. Especially if you use a keto style diet.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Can't get it to play:cursing:


http://megavideo.com/?v=NBELNQME


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I did it natty and cam down from 20% bf and I suffered but not to the level of shivering and dizzyness, just felt lethargic, emotional and a bit grumpy but most get those kind of things


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Especially if you use a keto style diet.


Mind explaining what one of these is please?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Barker said:


> Mind explaining what one of these is please?


Not really.....I'd be here all day.

Short version

A diet of zero/v-low carb based on Fat/Protein only!

With some kind of timed carb up....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

KJW said:


> Interesting insight.
> 
> Cannot believe the abs were gone in 3 days. Scary stuff!


It's normal mate, I can loose mine in 24 hours post show.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

how feasible is it to have your abs all year round?

EDIT: top result in google http://www.musclehack.com/how-to-have-ripped-abs-all-year-round/


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

WTF the video has just stopped right as he was weighing in for the second time saying 'you have already watched 72 minutes of video today please wait 54 minutes or click here to enjoy unlimited use of megavideo'


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Barker said:


> WTF the video has just stopped right as he was weighing in for the second time saying 'you have already watched 72 minutes of video today please wait 54 minutes or click here to enjoy unlimited use of megavideo'


join then, or wait


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

nevermind watched the rest on a different site

pretty good documentary, he achieved a lot in a short time


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone recommend any other bodybuilding documentaries?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

the raising the bar trilogy is excellent


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

Barker said:


> Anyone recommend any other bodybuilding documentaries?


i update this thread tonight when am back form work i got a few


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> the raising the bar trilogy is excellent


Looks good but i cant find any downloads for it, or sites to watch it on.

And cheers Blueberries


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

Bigger, Stronger, Faster

http://vidreel.com/human/NTk0MDUz/


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

blueberries said:


> Description: An overweight film maker obsessed with looking like the guy in fitness ads sets out to show what it really takes to have a 6 pack. Little did he know achieving his desired look would lead him to the brink of madness.
> 
> http://10starmovies.com/Watch-Movies-Online/I_Want_To_Look_Like_That_Guy_2009/


Just seems like more steroid-denial propaganda to me. Jeff Willet natural? ffs


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

DarkTranquility said:


> Just seems like more steroid-denial propaganda to me. Jeff Willet natural? ffs


I know, why fool people that he doesnt use anything?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

I get the feeling jeff sponsored this in order to advertise himself as a trainer


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Can't remember seeing any fish oils in his diet, it seemed like an add for AST supplements to me, great job though.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

blueberries said:


> Bigger, Stronger, Faster
> 
> http://vidreel.com/human/NTk0MDUz/


Think you gave the wrong link mate


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

That's incredible for 6 months!! Man that's upsetting but inspirational


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Aye cracking vid, all his ups and downs superb results for him all in all


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

really enjoyed the documentry, after watching this hats off to anyone who competes as i never knew there was so much head fuc" involved. has made me really determined to cut my bf now.


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Watched this friday night on some channel on virgin when i was flicking through... decent docu about 3 American teens competing in the nationals:thumbup1:

Its called Testosterone Boys

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgyODIxNDYw.html


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> the raising the bar trilogy is excellent


is there a torrent for it or where can i get the dvds CHEEEEEEP:whistling:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Maasai said:


> Im 5 minutes into watching it and Jeff says he eats one solid meal a day?
> 
> Reeks of bulls*it already, im gonna take a wild guess that somewhere along the line he plugs some supplement brand which he either own's or is sponsored by and "this is where his results come from"?


Nope. It's a decent documentary, watch it and enjoy it.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Winston said:


> Watched this friday night on some channel on virgin when i was flicking through... decent docu about 3 American teens competing in the nationals:thumbup1:
> 
> Its called Testosterone Boys
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgyODIxNDYw.html


thats all in german?


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Barker said:


> thats all in german?


The original i watched was a BBC production all english, that link is obviously the same thing but must have been shown in Germany so has subtitles and instead of an english narrator its a German one its easy enough to follow......

The only version i could find of it on the web.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

This is certainly an eye opener for me!

Thanks for posting OP.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Galtonator said:


> I did it natty and cam down from 20% bf and I suffered but not to the level of shivering and dizzyness, just felt lethargic, emotional and a bit grumpy but most get those kind of things


what body fat did you come down to ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> what body fat did you come down to ?


Bodyfat % doesn't matter, it is all down to how you look. Look at his legs in avi. Bodyfat %? LOW ENOUGH

I hate this fixation with numbers that don't matter!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

blueberries said:


> Description: An overweight film maker obsessed with looking like the guy in fitness ads sets out to show what it really takes to have a 6 pack. Little did he know achieving his desired look would lead him to the brink of madness.
> 
> http://10starmovies.com/Watch-Movies-Online/I_Want_To_Look_Like_That_Guy_2009/


i am truely thankful for this link :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

great documentary, jeff willets is awsome !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Bodyfat % doesn't matter, it is all down to how you look. Look at his legs in avi. Bodyfat %? LOW ENOUGH
> 
> I hate this fixation with numbers that don't matter!


just wanted to know out of random curiosity RS calm yer jets lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Barker said:


> Mind explaining what one of these is please?


no carbs


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone who's dieting to the point where there dizzy and shivering is doing it wrong. So anyone on this thread wow that's an eye opener never knew it was like that. Don't be misguided into thinking it's like that for sh1t! It's tough yes, but not to that extent.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeff is an incredible athlete and proof that you can get a good physique without using steroids


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Jeff is an incredible athlete and proof that you can get a good physique without using steroids


hehe


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

najybomb said:


> *Anyone who's dieting to the point where there dizzy and shivering is doing it wrong.* So anyone on this thread wow that's an eye opener never knew it was like that. Don't be misguided into thinking it's like that for sh1t! It's tough yes, but not to that extent.


TRUE


----------

